# Duda sobre RAID 0 con Gentoo y Windows

## piponazo

Hola a todos. Dentro de poco voy a actualizar mi equipo y tengo pensado montar dos discos duros SATA en RAID0. He estado observando que hay algunos problemillas en cuanto a montar el RAID por la BIOS o por software si se quieren instalar los dos S.O (en esto soy novato, ya que nunca he montado un RAID0). Sin embargo la mayoría de texto que he leído sobre este tema es de hace unos años y me gustaría saber como se encuentra el "estado del arte" respecto a RAID0 en Gentoo.

Según he visto en esta ([url=http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Bios_(Onboard)_RAID]web[/url]) parece que no debería haber mucho problema, pero me gustaría saber opiniones de gente que tenga este tipo de configuración.

Saludos!

Pdta: La dichosa URL no quiere mostrarse bien xD

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si vas a bootear dos sistemas operativos desde el raid, tiene que ser por hardware. Por software no se puede por que cada sistema operativo instalado haría con el estado del raid lo que quisiera sin poner al corriente al otro sistema operativo de los cambios, lo que llevaría a una corrupción masiva de datos me supongo... Sería un buen experimento, no?  :Very Happy: 

Cada tanto alguien aparece quejándose del raid por los foros, se ve que no es cosa facil pero como no hice nunca la prueba no soy quien para decir si funciona o no, eso se lo dejo a quien sepa del asunto.

Si vas por raid 0 asegurate de tener un tercer disco rígido con la información importante fuera del raid. Un sector defectuoso puede ser catastrófico.

Salud!

----------

## piponazo

Jeje no estoy yo para muchos experimentos Inodoro, demasiado tengo con que estoy empezando con Gentoo con todo lo que ello conlleva, aún no tengo mi portátil bien configurado del todo si quiera   :Sad:  . Tendré en cuenta lo de tener un tercer disco con los datos importantes  :Wink: . 

Y bueno supongo que tendré que realizar una búsqueda de aquellas placas base que contengan chipsets que se lleven bien con el kernel de Linux, vaya que tenga la suerte de adquirir una placa base que tenga una controladora que no esté soportada por el kernel de base. Supongo que los chipsets Intel estarán bastante bien soportados ... que alguien me corrija si voy desorientado  :Razz: 

Saludos.

----------

## Stolz

No vas a tener ningún problema. Las cosas han avanzado mucho y ahora se configura todo de forma muy sencilla. Lo peor que te puede pasar es que si tu placa es ultra-nuevísima te tengas que esperar uno o dos meses a que aparezca soporte en el Kernel para tu controladora, pero no es lo normal. De todas formas, como con todo, infórmate sobre el hardware en concreto antes de adquirir nada por si las moscas.

Aclarar que raid por BIOS y raid por software es lo mismo. Los raids por BIOS son raids por software. Lo único que guardan la metainformación (la información sobre el raid) en un chip en vez en el disco, pero luego las operaciones se hacen por software (las calcula el CPU, no un chip especializado). Los raids por hardware son fáciles de distinguir; si valen más de lo que puedes pagar y funcionan sin ningún tipo de driver, son por hardware  :Wink: . Un raid por hardware cuesta bastante más que una placa base de lo que se deduce que es improbable que una placa base destinada a consumidores como nosotros incluya raid por hardware.

Si vas a compartir el raid entre windows y linux solo hay una forma de hacerlo, usando el raid por BIOS y la utilidad dmraid. Si solo lo vas a usar en Linux con el soporte en el kernel y la utilidad mdadm es suficiente. dmraid no es más que una capa más que se añade para leer los datos de la BIOS pero requiere los mismos ajustes que si usas mdadm, lo cual confirma que son lo mismo. Tan solo has de informarte sobre las dos utilidades para aprender a usarlas. La ventaja de dmraid es que lo puedes usar en Windows y Linux pero te obliga a poner todo el disco en raid y además el rendimiento es ligeramente inferior. Con mdadm solo puedes usar el raid en Linux pero puedes poner en raid solo las particiones que te interesan y en la configuración que te interesa (por ejemplo /,/home y /var en raid en espejo y /tmp, /var/tmp,/user/portage en raid0). En el Wiki de Gentoo tienes información sobre dmraid y en la documentación oficial sobre mdadm.

Yo llevo años usando mdadm y nunca he tenido problemas que no sean de harware.  dmraid solo lo he usado para instalarselo a los colegas y de momento ninguno se me ha quejado. Eso sí, un consejo, procura evitar el raid0 para un disco completo salvo que tengas un buen motivo. Poner todo un disco en raid0 para todo el sistema me parece algo muy arriesgado. Si vas a hacer un raid con dos discos completos, que sea un raid1 no un raid0. Ten en cuenta que con dos discos en raid0 la probabilidad de que pierdas todo es el doble que sin raid mientras que con dos discos en raid1 la  probabilidad de que pierdas todo es casi ridícula.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## piponazo

Muchas gracias Stolz por tu magnifica explicación  :Very Happy: . La verdad que me interesaría mucho tener el raid en ambos sistemas operativos, ya que por desgracia sigo necesitando de Windows para poder disfrutar de los videojuegos, y por lo que me han comentado con una buena DDR3 y con RAID las cargas son impresionantemente rápidas. 

En cuanto a lo del raid1 y raid0, si no estoy equivocado, ¿el raid1 es una configuración de replicación y por lo tanto no obtendría ningún beneficio de velocidad no?

El raid0 distribuye los datos entre los dos discos, y al poder hacer accesos paralelos a ambos discos se obtendría un incremento de velocidad en lecturas/escrituras cercano al doble.

Si estoy equivocado corregidme, es lo que tengo de momento entendido  :Razz: 

----------

## Stolz

 *piponazo wrote:*   

>  con RAID las cargas son impresionantemente rápidas. 

  Efectivamente, con raid0 las cargas son rápidas pero las pérdidas también lo son y también son impresionantes  :Wink: 

El raid 1 es literalmente una copia de dos discos. Si uno falla no pasa nada porque continuas usando el otro. Al remplazar el disco averiado se sincroniza solo y ni te enteras.

No voy a entrar en la teoría del rendimiento pero en la práctica, al menos en mi experiencia, las conclusiones que saco con mis test de "ir por casa":

raid0 para todo el disco y el sistema operativo instalado en el raid:

-velocidad de escritura próxima al doble que sin tener raid

-velocidad de lectura muy próxima al doble que sin tener raid

raid0 para todo el disco pero con el sistema operativo instalado en otro sitio:

-velocidad de escritura muy próxima al doble que sin tener raid

-velocidad de lectura muy próxima al doble que sin tener raid

raid1

-velocidad de escritura hasta un 25% mas lenta que sin tener raid

-velocidad de lectura ligeramente inferior que sin tener raid (2 o 3%)

De verdad, que no te ciegue la velocidad. ¿te compensa el tiempo que te vas a ahorrar en tiempos de carga con el tiempo que vas a perder reinstalando todo en caso de fallo? Si quieres probar el raid0, mi consejo es que no lo uses para todo el sistema, cómprate unos discos a parte, ponlos en raid0 y úsalos para lo que te recompense especialmente más velocidad (juegos, por ejemplo). Si te empeñas en usar raid0 para todo el sistema, al menos ten la precaución de tener una buena política de copias de seguridad.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## piponazo

No sabía que eran tan comunes las perdidas como comentas. La verdad que tenía mucha ilusión montar los dos sistemas operativos en raid0 ya que un amigo me ha comentado que le va realmente de lujo (aunque este amigo solo usa windows, y quizás no trasteando tanto con particiones y demás tenga menos riesgo).  En fin, siempre me queda tener instalados los SO en mi disco duro actual y montar los dos nuevos para juegos, películas, etc. Gracias por las aclaraciones.

De todos modos me conozco, y al final será probable que arriesgue xD. Ya os comentaré mis experiencias cuando actualice el equipo  :Razz: . 

Saludos!!

----------

## Stolz

No es que sean muy comunes, es que con raid la posibilidades de pérdidas son al menos el doble que sin raid. A mi se me rompe de media un disco al año en alguno de mis ordenadores. Como uso raid1 no me afecta porque no pierdo nada pero si usase raid0 estaría hablando de perder todos mis datos dos veces al año.Cada uno que multiplique por el factor que crea mas ajustado a  su caso. Lo malo de los fallos no es el tiempo que tardas en dejarlo todo como estaba, es que hay datos que son irrecuperables. Instálate el programa smartmontools y echa un vistazo a log de fallos de tus discos que creías sanos, verás como te llevas sorpresas  :Wink: 

----------

## Theasker

Yo también tenía intención de hacer un raid0 sobre el raid por "hardware" (que ahora se que no es así) en una placa ASROCK con la "controladora RAID" integrada, y gracias por aclararme las ideas, ya q no había pensado yo en que a dividir las lecturas/escrituras también se duplica la posibilidad de error.

Mi pregunta es que si hay un error físico de disco en un RAID0 por soft, ¿cuales son las consecuencias?.

Mi otra pregunta parecida es, que había pensado en comprar una controladora raid de sata que no salen muy caras para hacer el RAID0, y ... si el error físico en uno de los discos sucede con este sistema, ¿cuales son las consecuencias?

Saliéndome poco del tema, y para mantener bien el sistema con el supuesto RAID0 y "porsiaca", cual sería un buen sistema de backup casero y qué es lo que tendría que copiar en ese ¿backup para luego con un posible fallo, restaurar todo rápidamente?. 

Ya se que hay montones de sistemas de backup según las necesidades pero yo por ahora lo único que hago es una copia de /etc/ comprimida directamente a una cuenta de gmail, pero con eso la reinstalación con caso de fallo sería completa igualmente.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Mi pregunta es que si hay un error físico de disco en un RAID0 por soft, ¿cuales son las consecuencias?. 

 

que seguramente te has quedao sin datos. 

 *Quote:*   

> Mi otra pregunta parecida es, que había pensado en comprar una controladora raid de sata que no salen muy caras para hacer el RAID0, y ... si el error físico en uno de los discos sucede con este sistema, ¿cuales son las consecuencias? 

 

esas controladoras baratas son, generalmente, tb. por software, lo mismo que tiene tu placa vamos. Si quieres hacer algo serio con hardware mira las areca o las 3ware p.ej. 

 *Quote:*   

> cual sería un buen sistema de backup casero y qué es lo que tendría que copiar en ese ¿backup para luego con un posible fallo, restaurar todo rápidamente?. 

 

yo uso rsync, sincronizo todo lo que me interesa cada x tiempo a un medio extraible ( el que tu quieras, como si es un dvd rw) y arreando. Hay soluciones mas profesionales ( bacula está chulo si tienes una red p.ej.), pero a mi con rsync me llega. 

saluetes

----------

